# Sharkfin grooming shears



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

LOVE THEM

I've seen them in some of the grooming magazines...and always thought they looked weird and that the swivel would be annoying.

We had another groomer come in to help today and she had a pair..wow, i'm in love and ordering a pair next week!

$300 shears roughly..but worth every dollar! They have a cheaper line with the same swivel..my guess is the only difference would be the type of metal used in crafting..found a pair of the cheaper line for $75 on ebay. I will probably buy the platnium since the metal quality makes a huge difference.

Anyway...just had to rave about how much I liked using them!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a pair of the silver line and like them, but I dont' use them as much as some of my other shears. They are good for when you need to get into a weird spot or need to get at that weird angle, however, I don't really care for them for general scissoring. 
They really cut well when properly sharpened


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've considered saving for the platnium line..as they really do cut very very well. I am starting to do more and more scissoring (in fact i have 7 bichons and 2 poodles coming in today...oh my..lol)

What do you like for scissoring? I am needing a long pair of straights and been looking for ideas on what to purchase.

Currently I have 4 shears...

2 kenchi the scorpion set, comes with a pair of thinners as well. Cheap, but they have worked really well. Cut well when sharpened properly.

A pair of oster shears, not sure what kind they are blue/silver small and kind of bulky. I don't like using these. These are my go-to scissors when cutting something on a dirty dog. lol

I also have a pair of roselines that I use for feet/ears, any small jobs. 


If you don't use your sharkins, perhaps you'd sell them?!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Aidian,

Since I have purchased my Legacy shears, I just don't like the others, lol. They make scissoring SOOOOOOOOOOO much easier and effortless. 

Some of my shears include:
Chris Christensen
Talyns - curved and three-fingered
Kenchii - Scorpian, T-Series, Alpha's
Geib - Gators
Monks - Bent shanks straight
Legacy - small curved, 9" straight (soon to add the thinner and the 9" curved)
Shark Fin - Silver Swivel 8" straight 
some cheaper ones I can't remember

Perhaps I would consider selling them. I just recently got them back from the shapener and have not been used but to snip a hair or two since.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

What are the best shears for at home use for one spoo? I dont mind getting quality products..I purchased the K-9II dryer and Andis clippers..but the shears I have not gotten yet. There are so many different ones! Do the really expensive ones work that much better for a dog at home that you want to look fabulous ..I dont need super comfortable ones as I dont groom anyone but Stella! But I do want a metal that is good enough to allow me to do the best I can. Any suggestions for us?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

for the individual that is grooming their own dog(s) at home, you might want to check into the following:

Aussiedog - they offer sets and individual shears for under $100
Kenchii - Scorpians. Very nice shears for the money. Come individually and in sets
Geib - come in sets and individually. 

Of course, there are A LOT of choices and everyone it going to have their preferences as a shear can vary so much (ie: weight, handles, length, etc etc etc). They are a personal choice and where one can love a shear, others may not simple because of "fit", "weight", or whatever. It's really nice if you can "try them on" for size, but unless you go to shows or can visit a supplier that's just not possible. Take into consideration, you hand size, wrist strength, any joint problems and your scissoring experience. A beginner would probably not want to buy a 9 or 10 inch shear to start off with because they are harder to control, which can give you a very unattractive finish. You might also want to avoid the true convex edge shear to start off with. They are super sharp and the edge is so vulnerable to damage. Even cutting a thick clump of hair can throw them off and they would have to be sent off for repair. There are shears for almost every purpose and not every shear is meant to be used for every purpose. There's quite a difference in a finishing shear and a blocking shear, or a shear made for doing the "dirty" work (around feets and such), as opposed to one made for scissoring the body. My advise to a beginner, buy a DECENT shear that can take some abuse, but still do a good job when required. I would recommend a BEVEL edge shear to start out. They are going to be your work horse's and can do most jobs, however, they won't necessarily give you that buttery smooth surface that a finishing shear will. Wait til you gain experience and skill before you spend a ton of money on a shear.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks! Good advise..I want a shear that will make up for my mistakes . I will check out the ones you mentioned and get an 8 inch with a bevel edge and later get a finishing shear. I plan to continue to take her to my groomer for the scissoring at first.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Shark fins didnnt impress me. Their "custom fit" is simply plastic finger rings. Ann Martins legacy shears are just as easy on the wrist and arm.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Last time I totally scissored Cameo (and she's a BIG standard) I used only 2 shears. Both were my Legacy's and I had virtually NO hand/arm fatigue  They are WORTH the $$$ in my personal AND professional opinion. They have eliminated the need for bevel edge blocking shears and then having to have additional finishing shears. So, in essence, they have saved me $$$ (or that's the way I'm looking at it, hehe). Those shears are like a hot knife thru butter on even the thickest coats, yet work equally as well on softer coats. 

I'm a LOYAL Legacy fan!!!


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle (Jul 5, 2010)

Love Love Love the Legacy shears! When I first got them I was only going to use them on my St Poo- but now I reach for them all the time. Can't help it they make scissoring so much easier. I can use them on my St Poo with the thickest berberish carpet coat and turn around and scissor my maltese with them. I don't know how they work so well but they do. I also like the feel of them- they aren't super light or heavy. Just right


----------

